# Vintage classic rock live footage?



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Hey does anybody have some CCR stuff to recommend? I'm looking for the definitive DVD or other collection with live performances, interviews, etc. One of my all time favorite classic rock groups and I'd like to pick up something with video to go with the music. 

Alternatively I need to get my sister a late B-day present and I'm thinking a Queen dvd or BR since she loves them (me too). Which one is THE one to get?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am not that familiar with what either of these have for video. 

I am curious though... if Adam from American Idol is going to be playing with Queen on tour and if they will be shooting a video. That guy could flat out sing.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

CCR concert videos are hard to come by. A couple of songs on the new Woodstock Blu-ray. Best DVD for CCR songs is _John Fogerty: The Long Road Home in Concert_ (2006).


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Thanks guys I'll check out the Fogerty disc.


----------

